# 2006 WNBA Award Winners



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

for all who care...

*2006 All Defensive First Team*
Tamika Catchings
Lisa Leslie	
Sheryl Swoopes	
Katie Douglas	
Tully Bevilaqua (surprise, SuRprise!)

------------------------------------
*2nd Team*
Alana Beard	
Margo Dydek 
Deanna Nolan	
Cheryl Ford	
Yolanda Griffith

*Defensive POY*
Tamika Catchings

*2006 Peak Performers* for scoring, rebounding, and assists per game.
Nikki Teasley
Diana Taurasi
Cheryl Ford


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Most impoved player*- Erin Buescher


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Coach of the Year = Mike T of Connecticut Sun fame. :banana:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Rookie of the Year=Seimone Augustus :clap:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Rookie of the Year=Seimone Augustus :clap:


How did I miss that one as not being posted???

I saw Augustus at the Comets game last Thursday night...she was rootin' for her LSU alumna Sho Dorrell, while they tore Houston a new one.

She got up and went back thru the visitor's tunnel, and I was able to give her a wave and thumbs up when she came back through to her seat to watch the rest of the game. Very cool young lady.

Congrats to Seimone!!


----------

